# what to do with the wedding ring



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Im in need of some cash and wondered what everyone else has done with your wedding rings.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh thats a hard decision. If you feel ready and you need the money, you could pawn it....that gives you some money now and time to decide if you really want to part with it permanently.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You'd make more by selling it to private jewel/smelter than you would a pawn shop. Not sure about the commercial smelters, but I know the price of gold has rised so much it should be worth more than you payed fore it, or close to it with the origional mark up.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I sold mine, bought a cute pair of boots.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I gave mine to my daughter. They are not worth anything. I bought them myself. I told her recently to throw them away. I've been divorced from that idiot 17 years now.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

My first H while we were separated came to the house and said he needed to get some of his work clothes....I told him go ahead. Well while he got his work clothes he took my rings out of the jewlery box and sold them. I actually made him sign a promissory note for a certain amt and had it notarized. Took him to small claims when he wouldnt pay.....that was a feel good moment~! Current jerk....err...stbxh, had a beautiful set custom made for me. We were going through some financially hard times so I agreed to have them pawned....fast forward to now....the pawn ticket came due and now they will be someone elses to buy. Just another stab... I sure can pick them....


----------



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

scrap it....if somehow, sometime things turn around you will want a new reminder, not the old one!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

This is so strange, I was thinking about what to do with my wedding rings today....I`m wondering how much I`d get at a pawn shop, probably not too much, they tend to rip people off I think.

I`m going to look into it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Resale is, at best, one THIRD of retail price. If there's a diamond in there knock it out and get it remounted on a pendant.


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

I still have my wedding band on. I wont take it off until the paperwork is signed, sealed and delivered.

As for her, she took hers off - ages ago. i found them on the floor...I have hidden it from her and wont give it back to her at all.
Foolish woman


----------



## phaber6 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it usual to ask for your spouses ring back if she's the one who's decided to leave, after all you did give it to her in marriage.....


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

It should be a given right, that whoever cheated, has to morally give it back.
That said, my situation, it was cast off...hence I took it given its emotional value and importance.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

My ring and STBXW's wedding and engagement rings(all with diamonds) actually belonged to my parents as they were their rings originally and I received them as part of their estate. STBXW still has hers but I'd like to have them back to give to either of my college-aged sons in the event that they decide to get married. STBXW doesn't wear them anymore. Is she really compelled to give them back to me since they were originally my legal property prior to our marriage?


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> My ring and STBXW's wedding and engagement rings(all with diamonds) actually belonged to my parents as they were their rings originally and I received them as part of their estate. STBXW still has hers but I'd like to have them back to give to either of my college-aged sons in the event that they decide to get married. STBXW doesn't wear them anymore. Is she really compelled to give them back to me since they were originally my legal property prior to our marriage?


I have seen some cases on this and where they were yours once they were given to her they are now hers. HOWEVER, I bet if you say lets give them to the boys, may be very willing to put them in storage or give them to the boys now.

We were married so long H is worn and won't fit him anymore and mine was lost years ago. I always wanted another one or an entire new set for us both, BUT that won't be happening w/ him.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

everyone keeps telling me not to sell as they 'meant something at the time'

but I'm really not sentimental about it - they are platinum and diamond so should be worth a bit

and I paid for my own engagement ring anyway


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I just sold mine to a pawnshop yesterday. I would have kept that thing until the day I died if reconciliation was possible, but looking at it just pi$$ed me off reminding me of how my wife pawned hers and lost them while lying about pretty much everything and taking advantage of my "good husband" kindness. The origional price was $300 at Zales and I only got $60 but that $60I could spend on my freedom. I got my tongue pierced and celebrated my @$$ off at a bar that night.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mamatomany said:


> I have seen some cases on this and where they were yours once they were given to her they are now hers. HOWEVER, I bet if you say lets give them to the boys, may be very willing to put them in storage or give them to the boys now.
> 
> We were married so long H is worn and won't fit him anymore and mine was lost years ago. I always wanted another one or an entire new set for us both, BUT that won't be happening w/ him.


In Texas, these rings are deemed to be "separate property" in my behalf, since they were originally conveyed as an inheritance of my parents estate. The mere fact that my STBXW wanted to make use of them as our wedding/engagement set does not make them a "gift" to her, _per se_. My attorney has assured me that STBXW will have to turn them over prior to the final decree of divorce being issued.


----------

